# Need a non apple butt injection



## dscofever (Dec 14, 2016)

I need some help with a good injection for a Boston butt.  It can not have apple in it as one of my daughters is allergic to apple.  Every single injection that I look up has either apple juice or apple cider vinegar.  I've tried garlic butter injection one time and it was OK, just a little too mushy for my liking.  Any suggestions would help, thanks.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 15, 2016)

Try Tony C's Butter & Jalapeno marinade.

It works really well with PP.

Al


----------



## tropics (Dec 15, 2016)

Coke, Root Beer, Beer 

Richie


----------



## dscofever (Dec 15, 2016)

When you inject the butt with cola or root beer, will you taste the coke or root beer in it?  Or does it just sweeten it all up?


----------



## daveomak (Dec 15, 2016)

Try a boxed stock from the grocery....   I like veggie stock in most stuff...  and even chicken in chicken works...













Veggie Stock.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Dec 15, 2016


















CHICKEN INJECTED 002.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Dec 15, 2016


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 15, 2016)

Are you wanting to inject for flavor or for moisture?

All good ideas above for sure!


----------



## phatbac (Dec 15, 2016)

here is what i suggested on the other thread you asked this question on....













creolebutter.jpeg



__ phatbac
__ Dec 15, 2016






comes with a syringe and in many flavors. i use it all the time for leaner cuts like tenderloin (pork)

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## dscofever (Dec 15, 2016)

I want the flavor more, but I also like the "insurance" of moisture.  I tried garlic butter once and it was a little too moist for my liking.  Borderline mushy, but my family loved it.  

Flavor was awesome.  I did not wrap it either, just cooked it all the way through the stall.


----------



## sqwib (Dec 15, 2016)

I don't want to steer you away from injecting if you have your heart set on it but whatever you choose, make sure it has no acid, like a vinegar.

This is my opinion and will probably result in a "Dogpile on the Rabbit", however, if you are gonna pull this (shredded pull), I feel it's a waste of time to inject. If you want it moister, which I don't see a need for either, you could brine, which I don't see a need for either.

If pulling, my advice is to use a finishing sauce, no injection or brine is going to do what a finishing sauce does.

The only possible way I can see an injection/Brine being beneficial is if you are chunking the pork (finger pull)


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 15, 2016)

dscofever said:


> I need some help with a good injection for a Boston butt.  It can not have apple in it as one of my daughters is allergic to apple.  Every single injection that I look up has either apple juice or apple cider vinegar.  I've tried garlic butter injection one time and it was OK, just a little too mushy for my liking.  Any suggestions would help, thanks.


If you didn't like the mushy texture, injecting isn't going to be what you want to do. Injecting is going to change the texture of the meat.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 15, 2016)

SQWIB said:


> I don't want to steer you away from injecting if you have your heart set on it but whatever you choose, make sure it has no acid, like a vinegar.
> 
> This is my opinion and will probably result in a "Dogpile on the Rabbit", however, if you are gonna pull this (shredded pull), I feel it's a waste of time to inject. If you want it moister, which I don't see a need for either, you could brine, which I don't see a need for either.
> 
> ...


100%  Agree!


----------



## mneeley490 (Dec 15, 2016)

However, if you do still want to inject, I have a non-apple injection recipe. Use a 2-1-1 or 3-1-1 ratio of Welch's grape jelly, butter, and bbq rub. Welch's is 100% grape, not sure with other jellies; they may use apple juice as a filler ingredient. Mix it all in a microwave safe bowl or mug, and zap until it is liquid enough to go through your injector. You won't taste the grape flavor, just a subtle sweetness in the meat.


----------



## dscofever (Dec 17, 2016)

mneeley490 said:


> However, if you do still want to inject, I have a non-apple injection recipe. Use a 2-1-1 or 3-1-1 ratio of Welch's grape jelly, butter, and bbq rub. Welch's is 100% grape, not sure with other jellies; they may use apple juice as a filler ingredient. Mix it all in a microwave safe bowl or mug, and zap until it is liquid enough to go through your injector. You won't taste the grape flavor, just a subtle sweetness in the meat.


OK, it's on the smoker and has been for about 6 hours now.  I injected with the grape jelly mix.   I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## eazybreezy02 (Dec 18, 2016)

Dr Pepper has worked for me. I dont find the meat sweet either. I put a nice rub on the outside, which has some brown sugar in it. that's the only part of the butt that has a hint of sweetness, in the bark. I smoke it with cherry wood. Also, to help keep the meat moist, I tent it and let it rest after taking it out of the smoker before pulling it.

Never heard of the grape jelly mixture, interested on how that turns out! btw, that work great as a quick sauce - grape jelly and chili sauce. Add cayenne for some spice if you want. Just cook it until it bubbles and let it chill. Sounds wierd but its great on smoked meatballs Thumbs Up.


----------



## dscofever (Dec 19, 2016)

Grape jelly mixture was great!  The only issue is that I didn't inject enough into the pork butt.  I could tell when I was eating a piece with the injection and when I missed it.  The pieces without were a little dry and when I got near the injection, moist and AWESOME!

I tried a John Henry rub on the outside and very disappointed that there was no bark on the outside.  I did not wrap it with foil.  I did however have this butt frozen and then thawed it out and there was a lot of blood run off.  Could that have affected the turn out of the dryness and lack of bark?

Rubbed the night before













image1.JPG



__ dscofever
__ Dec 19, 2016






The injection













image2.JPG



__ dscofever
__ Dec 19, 2016






Putting it in the smoker at 5:30AM













image3.JPG



__ dscofever
__ Dec 19, 2016






Opened the lid at 9:30 to put the probe in the butt













image1 (1).JPG



__ dscofever
__ Dec 19, 2016






Took out the butt at around 5:00 (internal temp at 195 degrees













image2 (1).JPG



__ dscofever
__ Dec 19, 2016






I let it rest for about 50 minutes...it was falling apart when i took it off













image3 (1).JPG



__ dscofever
__ Dec 19, 2016






Chow time:













image4.JPG



__ dscofever
__ Dec 19, 2016


----------



## mneeley490 (Dec 19, 2016)

Looks good, especially as I am sitting here at work at lunch time. Glad you liked the grape; hope your daughter enjoys it, too.


----------



## dscofever (Feb 4, 2017)

Ok, here comes the taste test for me.  I'm doing 2 butts tomorrow night.  One with the grape jelly for the family and one with apple juice.  Rubbed and injected both tonight (wrapped in Saran Wrap), going on in 24 hours to be ready for kickoff on Sunday.  

I'll let you know how it comes out.  I did purchase a traeger, so that may change it a little bit.


----------



## dscofever (Feb 5, 2017)

Ok,  the apple was way WAY better.  Best pulled pork I've ever had!


----------

